# 2 Rags or One Rag and a ****?



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I will be purchasing a kitten in the summer and I have all ready decided on a ragdoll. I am now contemplating on getting two kittens! While the rag comes from the big island I have found a maine **** breeder on my resident island having kittens at the same time.

Two ragdolls from the same litter male and female or one rag and one maine ****?

Will the expense of owning two large cats increase by say 40%..

Also I have never taken my previous cat to the vet for annual checkups only when say he got a cyst from fighting and he was rock solid for over 15 years. Not even vaccinations, I would not subject him to that modern medicine with money being no issue..

Will the pedigree cats require special treatment vet wise as I still hold the same point of view..


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Some breeder contracts will require vaccinations. That's not saying you HAVE to follow the breeder contract but it will void any warranty they have on your kittens. Say if something genetic pops up later they can back out of their contract citing that you didn't vaccinate.

Just saying.

If I had a choice and money were no option and they were coming to my home at roughly the same time.. I would get one of each unless I learned that one or the other was deeply bonded with a litter mate and the breeder suggested they go together.

As for vets, I still suggest a yearly checkup especially as cats age. Once they have a baseline for bloodwork and a cat ages they can track changes each year and catch any issues BEFORE they become a crisis. My vet knows I don't vaccinate and she's OK with that, but I still take them in yearly for check ups to make sure everything is copacetic and they are in good health.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I would get one of each breed. If you're getting your kittens around 12 wks., most breeders will have already had them vaccinated for _rabies_ when they are at least 12 weeks old (or 3 months old), as well as the combo vaccines for _chlamydia, feline rhinotracheitis, panleukopenia_ and_ calici virus_ (administered at 8 and 12 weeks).


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

They should at least have their kitten series of vaccines. You were lucky with an outdoor cat that there weren't any issues. 

I'm a bit partial to Maine Coons (Holly) so I vote for at least one Coonie. 

Both breeds are prone several genetic medical conditions. The worst of which is heart disease (HCM). Your breeders should be screening for this. But even if the parents don't show any signs of it, it doesn't mean it can't develop in their offspring. So you will need to do yearly check ups to monitor their hearts. Catching it early means that you may be able to prolong their life with medication.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

So everyone votes for a maine **** and a rag...Hmmmm guess thats what ill get, ill have to trade my arm and my leg for them


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm partial to Ragdolls, since Muffs is a purebred Ragdoll and Abby is a Ragdoll/Persian mix. Nonetheless, I would cast my vote for a Ragdoll and a Maine ****, rather than two Ragdolls...since a bit of variety is nice!

Don't assume all Ragdolls are large cats. Muffs is 6 years old (so fully mature), but she only weighs 8.5 lbs.


----------

